# A Simple turbo help...SOCAL



## Enemigo (Jun 5, 2003)

Here's the deal, i have a 2000 sentra with SR20DE and have all the parts to turbocharge it... My problem is that i need some help from an experienced person who has a few installs under thier belt.. They actually don't have to do anything but just guide me and my friend so we don't mess anything up. I can go on base and use all the tools i need... I live near Mossy Nissan Oceanside.. It would be a great help.. I'm looking to start the end of this month.. I'm just waiting on my intercooler that has been mailed and should be here this weekend or Monday.. Thanks in advance for any reply.. 

BTW, i would go to a pro and get it doen but i can't afford it right now, and i would also like to learn my car even more. I'm not stupid when it comes to auto tuning, i've done tons on my own, but this is big... Let me know...

Jose


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

where are you in so cali? is that near san deigo?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm sure we can get some of the local SE-R guys to come out and help you. Hit me up on AIM (cnynracer1), we can set up a time and date. 

Assuming you have all of the parts necessary, we can probably bolt your kit up in one day. All you would need to do prior to us getting there is to drill and tap your block for the oil return. There is lots of information about this on the internet, including SR20DEForum.com

Good luck!


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

i wouldnt mind helping, just set up a time and date.


----------



## Enemigo (Jun 5, 2003)

Sounds good.. I will schedule to do the oil/water lines and post it back up when i'm done. Thanks!

Jose


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

You should do it at the garage at near the ITB on base. For like 10 bucks you can use all the tools you want. 

I might be able to go down to help you, but not like all day.


----------

